# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  Υπάρχει?

## sialko

Καλησπέρα
υπάρχει τελικά δίκτυο στην Ρόδο?
Θα πάω διακοπές κανά μήνα εκεί και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω μακριά από awmn  ::

----------

